# Clausing lathe Carriage stop + ARO (analog read out)



## PurpLev (Jan 6, 2013)

I wanted to make one of this for a while, and with the recent posting of a few of those here I decided it was time to move this from the back burner to the front one.

made of 6061 alum, a HF dial indicator, 1/4"-20 threaded rod, 1" 1018 for the hard stop nut and some machine screws, it fits well, and works great to give some 0.001" readings within a 0-1" range, as well as a hard stop for repeatable manual cuts on the lathe:










I may at some point mark the nut with 0.0005" markings, but for now I'll use it as is.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Philco (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a nice job Sharon. You'll love the manual stop for tedious jobs.
Phil


----------



## Dranreb (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey that's a nice design, I've bookmarked it in my to-do folder....:thumbzup:


----------



## mech1 (Jan 12, 2013)

I like the design. Put it on my to-do-list.

I am sure you will enjoy working with the hard stop.

Werner


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 4, 2013)

Whoh- I like the hard stop incorporated with the dial indicator!

I always have a hard stop to prevent chick crashes, but this is great!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 4, 2013)

..  Pretty nice to have a wide, square carriage to hit those both into


----------



## PurpLev (Apr 5, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> ..  Pretty nice to have a wide, square carriage to hit those both into



yeah, it is pretty convenient and makes things a bit easier being able to spread those 2 out as opposed to having to squeeze the contact areas into a shared smaller space. that said, it's all about design - and anything is possible


----------

